# Arrows for 50lb. Recurve?



## Jack NZ

I'm shooting a 50lb Hoyt Dorado and using Goldtip Trads cut to 29" with 100g brass inserts and 125g field points.
I also use 2016 Eastons cut to 28 1/2 with 125g points.
I'm getting very good flight from both.


----------



## VA Bowbender

Like Jack NZ, I too like the GT trads. I'm using 55-75'[email protected]" w/250gr points on 55-60# bows. I also like wood arrows, but you asked about aluminum and I'm not good with their sizes. I've used 2117's at times with pretty good luck.


----------



## zillla

What is your draw elength. I am having good luck with Carbon Express 150's @29" out of a 52 pound bow, I draw 26+-ish.


----------



## Viper1

2506 -

GG 400 are 2117s, they spine to about 65#, probably not a great idea. The 500 are 2016s, and closer, but how good will depend on you draw / arrow length. An arrow length of 30" or more will make them useable. If shorter, think 1916s if you plan on aluminums.

Can't help ya with carbons.

BTW - if you're starting with a 50# stickbow at your draw, probably a mistake.

Viper1 out.


----------



## BowHunter2506

looks like(havn't measured yet) that my arrow length is going to be about 30"...i put a clothes pin on the arrow and drew the bow back. the arrow is 32" uncut and seems my draw is about 29" (once again, haven't measured it yet). suppsoedly i should add an inch to the draw length which will make my arrow length 30" if my draw is 29"...SO.....will these arrows work? thinking about trying out some 125gr. 2-blade Land Sharks if the place still has them


----------



## Viper1

2506 -

Depending on the bow and how well you can play with tuning parameters, a 30" 2016 (500) is in the ball park with a reasonable weight head. A 32"+ 2117 (400) "might" work, but I really wouldn't want to be the guy trying to tune it.

Viper1 out.


----------



## BowHunter2506

yeah i was just looking at a chart and my suggested size would be a 2018 on a chart averaged for 125 grain tips...

I have a 58" Samick Mountain Stalker


----------



## Viper1

2506 -

Unless you can get a copy of the OLD Easton charts or go to OL site, www.bowmaker.net - forget the charts. A 2018 still pushes 60# and is a log.

Viper1 out.


----------



## BowHunter2506

www.bowmaker.net is the site i found the chart on and used....


----------



## Viper1

2506 -

Unless I'm really misreading that chart a 30" arrow from a 50# is calling for a 2016.

Viper1 out.


----------



## BowHunter2506

But if the draw weight is 50# @ 28" and my DRAW length is 29" wouldn't my draw weight be 53# or so which would be closer to 55# than 50#? And then my draw length plus an inch would give me and ARROW legth of 30" which puts me in the 2018 range... I have no claim to fame here, nor will I ever but I just want to make sure this thing shoots right.. Viper you are the type person I needed to talk to because I can ask you questions and you keep me thinking when you answer so please don't take this as me testing your knowledge, but just picking your brain for all it's got inside :wink:


----------



## Stash

I'm getting good results with a 30" 2114/125 gr point out of my 50# Kodiak Mag at about 28# DL. 2016 should do well also.

A 500 spine carbon also shoots well (GT 3555 and CX Thunderstorm) - a bit stiffer static spine than the 2114, but good flight.


----------



## Viper1

2506 -

It's not a problem, it can get confusing. The most important thing you can take away from this is there is NO PERFECT ARROW FOR A GIVEN BOW. You get close and the rest is tuning. A 5# variance can always be tuned out, as long as your not at an extreme end of the usable spectrum.

Viper1 out.


----------



## BowHunter2506

If I can ever get time away from school right now I want to start the tuning process as soon as possible. I've read through the TUNING section on bowmaker.net and it seems fairly simple but yet time consuming; but I don't mind. One qustion I have from it though is about the "bowyer's SUGGESTED brace height for the bow". How/where might I find out what the suggested brace height is for my bow?


----------



## rraming

You didn't mention what bow you have - that would help, unless I missed something


----------



## BowHunter2506

rraming said:


> You didn't mention what bow you have - that would help, unless I missed something



yeah i was just looking at a chart and my suggested size would be a 2018 on a chart averaged for 125 grain tips...

I have a 58" Samick Mountain Stalker


----------



## rraming

7 1/2"-8 1/4" from what I googled

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/shop/html/pdf/Pages 12-28.pdf

Go shoot and have some fun


----------



## rogbo

I shoot FMJ 400's from my Dalaa, pulling dead on 50 lbs at 27". My arrow is 28.5" I have the 100 grain brass insert and a 200 grain broadhead up front.


----------

